# Removal & replace TVT sling



## seslinger (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a case where the doctor removes the old sling & inserts a new one.  I am thinking either 57287 or 57288 or should I bill out both codes??  Any imput would be appreciate.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,
You can bill only 57287 because its says removal and revision of sling.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## seslinger (Dec 21, 2010)

thank you for your imput.


----------

